# Ridgid air filters



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yesterday I bought a Ridgid AF2000 air filter off craigslist.org. Ridgid has the worst phone system I have ever seen, finding the correct place to order parts was a nightmare. I posted the information here to assist others who might own this product or the AF2100 air filter which uses the same filters.
The RF2001 foam filter is $7, the RF2002 filter media bag is $23 and there is a flat rate shipping fee of $5. Order by calling 1-800-4ridgid and selecting the wet/dry vac option. Attached is a parts list for the AF2000.


----------

